# Supper Bowl 2010 ABTs w/ Qview



## olecrosseyes (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's my first Qview for SMF.

Very freah Japs w/ smokey thick peppered bacon.


2 smoked white cheeses, Philly cream cheese and don't forget the Grazzies! (State of Iowa local favorite, sweet italian sausage sold across the state)



Ready to fill.



On your mark,



Get set,



Ready,



GO!



Now that's yummy!

Made 72 of em'. Smaller crowd for this years party. Still none left!

Thanks for the look!

Denny O


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2010)

Those looke awesome!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 14, 2010)

Great Looking ABTs...


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm betting that combo was great eating!


----------



## got14u (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice filling on that...the cheese looked great !


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kudo's all!

An insteresting thing about these, two weeks earlier I had made a single batch (36 of them), nice crunch still left in the pepper and the right amount of heat and flavor.

This batch (72 of them) had the nice crunch but no heat or jap flavor! Sure the cheese and bacon was the same but not the Japs, Got anything? Bell peppers would have been no differant if used concerning their heat. I mean ZERO!

Makes me courious?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 14, 2010)

nice lookin batch of ABT's.

as far as jalapeno heat,  I find some batches hotter than others.  To gurantee heat use some habaneros next time,  they make some great abt's.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 14, 2010)

nice looking abt's well done


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes those are some really goo dabt's there. Now for your Qview you did a great job and the pics are just the right size an all.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks to ya, Mballi3011, and to all the rest of you.


----------



## bottomline (Feb 19, 2010)

Great job dude!!! Can't wait to try some of those. Thanks for the QView.


----------

